# Ryanair Check in and travelling to Spain



## tosullivan (29 May 2009)

Has Ryanair recently done away with airport check in?  I booked flights for next weekend a few months ago and paid for airport check in as we have bags.

Also, do I need to have any other forms filled in for travelling to Spain in advance?


----------



## onq (29 May 2009)

I think you need to read the Ryanair website.
I seem to recall special documents were needed for Spaing some while back.


----------



## irash (29 May 2009)

You need to go to the Ryanair website ("Manage my booking" part), then click on "Add advance passenger information" and input your passport data and whatever else they ask there (as far as I can remember it is all about your passport: number, when issued, when expires, etc)
There used to be time requirement (I think it was at least 24hrs before your flight) for doing this. In any event, they might refuse you boarding if you haven't done it. So better get it out of your way and enjoy your trip!


span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## cleverclogs7 (29 May 2009)

Travelling to spain you need to fill in security form online with all passanger info.and show it at the airport.if you dont do it you wont get on the flight.they are doing away with the airport check in but i think its still operational at the mo.


----------



## samanthajane (29 May 2009)

This is only for booking made on or after the 21st may 2009. Since you made your booking a few months ago you should be fine. 

*Passengers, who have previously selected to check-in at the airport, can now use check-in online at no extra charge; however airport check-in is still available to you if you wish.*

*Passengers travelling with checked luggage will be required to present their online boarding pass and checked baggage at the airport bag drop desk at least 2 hour prior to departure (bag drop desks will close strictly 40 minutes prior to scheduled flight departure).*

And about travelling to spain:

*Since June 2007, the Spanish government requires that all passengers travelling from the UK/ Ireland to Spain (including the Canaries and Balearic Islands) provide 'advance passenger information' ('API' or 'APIS' data) before their flight departure.*
*From 1st June 2008, all passengers flying with Ryanair to Spain from the UK and Ireland must provide this APIS at the time of original booking or at least 4hrs before departure on **www.ryanair.com**. Ryanair recommends that passengers provide this information easily and quickly at the time of booking, however it is the responsibility of every passenger to ensure that this information is provided through **www.ryanair.com** at least 4hrs before departure*.

*Spanish Government APIS requirements*:

Full Name (as it appears on the passport) 
Date of birth 
Nationality 
Passport or Travel document number 
Type of Document 
Issuing State


If you didn't already to this at the time of booking i suggest you do it now, if you dont submit this information 4 HOURS before you are due to fly you wont be going anywhere. 

Enjoy the holiday!!


----------



## tosullivan (29 May 2009)

great info there folks...thanks a lot


----------

